# female humping female



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i have 5 doe arps in the same cage and i would always see one of them trying to hump another doe arp. im really sure its a female because it doesnt have any balls. what she would do is hold on onto the other female while shes screaming because she thinks its a guy doing her. why is she doing this?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

It is a matter of showing dominance. Also it can be because the humpee is in heat.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

oh my...


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

my females hump each other too, i think its really a dominace thing, i would just leave them to sort it out between themselves unless of course blood is being drawn then id might be tempted to intervene. However i did have this one doe that visciously humped the other does and would just not leave the girls alone, so in the end i had to remove her from the group. I suppose some mice just dont get on with others. But if u are thinking of removing the offending humping mouse be sure thats what u definately what to do as you are subjecting the wee mouse to life of solitude hope this helps


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

im kinda worried about this female. im planning on grouping all my female arps/babies together in 2 separate cage. should i take her out? will she attack the 4 week old babies?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just out of interest what language is the word arpling and what would the definition of the word be,I'm curious.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SoontobeGrandpa said:


> i have 5 doe arps in the same cage and i would always see one of them trying to hump another doe arp. im really sure its a female because it doesnt have any balls. what she would do is hold on onto the other female while shes screaming because she thinks its a guy doing her. why is she doing this?


seems you are quite fluent in English colloquisms, please adjust your language to more appropriate terms, this forum is open to minors.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

And lot of people from other countries, so please dont use words that cannot be found in dictionaries.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i name all my mices after me (Arp) Arplings through 4 weeks then i name them individually.i've already named Arputin,Arpmister,Arpberg,Arparp for the bucks and Arputina,Arprosa,Arpmicia,Arprio,Arpchikka,Arplisa,Arpvenus,Arpvine for the does. so far ive named only 1 of my 38 babies, Arphazel (doe) its gonna be hard trying to name the others :lol:

so is it ok to leave the adult doe thats trying to hump another female in with her and the babies? i am going to sell 24 (14 males,10 females) of the babies tomorrow and possibly the 4 remaining bucks so at the end i will have only 10 females left and i want to put all the females in 2 big cages. will she behave?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Nobody on an internet forum can tell you if that mouse is going to behave or not.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, the humping is a dominance thing. Honestly, if I were you, I would separate the pregnant females from the non-pregnant ones, especially if one is humping the other (this can cause the future mother to feel quite stressed, possibly leading to her eating all of her babies once they are born).

I say that you can try to put the remaining females all in one cage, but if there are obvious squabbles, I'd immediately remove the pregnant ones. Don't want em to get hurt or stressed.


----------

